# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Aráoz: Se impulsará desarrollo acuícola de langostino y concha de abanico en Tumbes

## gpacheco

*Gracias a modernización de desembarcadero pesquero artesanal*   _La ministra de la Producción, Mercedes Aráoz, suscribió hoy un convenio_ _con la municipalidad del distrito de Canoas de Punta Sal, Tumbes._   *Tumbes, ago. 21 (ANDINA).-* La ministra de la Producción, Mercedes Aráoz, suscribió hoy un convenio con la municipalidad del distrito de Canoas de Punta Sal, que permitirá modernizar el desembarcadero pesquero artesanal de Cancas, así como impulsar el desarrollo de la acuicultura.  
Aráoz señaló que en los próximos días se iniciarán los estudios de preinversión para adecuar al desembarcadero con las normas sanitarias correspondientes. Además, se realizarán los estudios técnicos destinados al desarrollo acuícola del langostino y de la concha de abanico. 
Estos trabajos serán elaborados por técnicos del Fondo Nacional de Desarrollo Pesquero (Fondepes) y permitirán generar actividades productivas en beneficio de la población.  
Por otro lado, la ministra explicó que actualmente se realiza la mejora en la infraestructura del desembarcadero pesquero artesanal con una inversión de dos millones 437 mil 525 nuevos soles. 
Esta obra tiene un avance físico del 72 por ciento y se ha programado que culmine en setiembre de este año. Posteriormente, se iniciará una capacitación integral a todas las personas involucradas en el uso del desembarcadero a través de personal calificado del Centro de Entrenamiento Pesquero de Paita (CEP-Paita), mencionó. 
Durante su visita de trabajo, la ministra de la Producción visitó las instalaciones de la empresa Inisa, destinada al procesamiento de langostinos y diversos tipos de pescado de consumo humano directo.  
Asimismo, inspeccionó diversas empresas destinadas al desarrollo acuícola de langostinos y el zoocriadero de cocodrilos del Fondepes, ubicado en el centro de acuicultura La Tuna Carranza.  *Foto: Produce.*Temas similares: Artículo: Ministerio de la Producción impulsará implementación de Plan Nacional de Desarrollo Acuícola Artículo: Plan de Desarrollo Productivo Inclusivo impulsará a la industria maderera Artículo: MEF no se opone al desarrollo del proyecto de irrigación de Olmos, asegura Aráoz SNP impulsará desarrollo de trucha para competir con salmón en mercados internacionales Ministerio de la Producción aprueba Plan Nacional de Desarrollo Acuícola 2010 - 2015

----------

